# "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(



## Metare (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer neuen WF Floatingschnur für meine Ron thompson Steelhead 2 #6/7 260cm. 
Bisher hab ich mit der Fairplay DT #7 F gefischt. Diese ist jetzt schon 2 Jahre alt und wurde auch nicht wirklich gepflegt von mir, ab und zu zwar mal gesäubert aber nicht mit besonderen PFlegemitteln #t

Ich hab jetz auch das gewässer gewechselt, und habe gemerkt, dass ich mit der DT zu viele Leerwürfe mache. Deshalb hab ich mir  schon seit langem Gedanken zu einer neuen Schnur gemacht und da auf meiner Rute eine Schnurempfehlung von 6/7 steht, konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden ob eine 6er oder 7er besser wäre. Leider hab ich nicht die Möglichkeit Schüre zu testen.
Aufgrund dieser Tatsache hab ich mich an google geschmissen und gesehen das man das ausrechnen kann.

Ich hab es so gemacht, wie es hier beschrieben ist : http://www.fliegenfischen-kyll.de/tipps/aftma.htm
Aber da mein ergebnis 2,702 gramm/inch war und das an der unteren grenze einer 7er klasse liegt, laut angegebener tabelle,* bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher* welche schnurklasse ich nehmen sollte. :c

Würdet ihr eine 7er oder 6er Wf schnur nehmen? 

Stramme Schnüre 
Basti


----------



## froxter (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Hallo,

das kommt ganz auf die Schnur an....

So manche Schnur bringt deutlich mehr Gewicht auf die Waage als die AFTMA-Klassifizierung erlaubt. 

Beispiel: 
Guideline Pounch Pro Kl. 6 -> Vom Gewicht her eine 7er
Guideline Coastel WF #7 -> Vom Gewicht her eine 9er
Royal Wullf Triangel Tapper #8 -> Vom Gewicht her eine 11er(!)

Viele andere Schnüre passen exakt in die entsprechende Klasse....

Moderne Ruten vertragen jedoch problemlos etwas mehr Gewicht als angegeben.

Einen guten und umfangreichen Überblick findest du hier:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flischnu.html


Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hansen fight (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Moin
Ich sag mal ohne die Rute zu kennen nimm ne #7 WF 
Die schiesst dann ordentlich raus |bigeyesund kannst Du gut an der Küste bei Wind fischen.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## Flyfisher1 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Hallo Metare, messen ist gut, aber mit der richtigen Methode.  Versuche es mit der Methode, von Ludwig Reim, die sollte fürs Erste ausreichend sein. http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/03/18/3-aftmaklasse/ 


Ich muss leider sagen, dass sich mittlerweile Fliegenschnüre auf dem Markt tummeln, die diese Bezeichnung nicht verdienen. Der Schnurmantel ist so schlecht, dass sie nicht durch die Ringe sausen und einfach nicht ziehen.
Ich habe zwei, dreier und eine vierer Leine eines  Kollegen hier liegen, die nichts taugen. Zuerst hatte ich vermutet dass die Gewichtsbezeichnung nicht stimmt und habe nachgemessen. Das Gewicht stimmte und erst mehrere Versuche brachten uns darauf dass es am Schnurmantel liegt. Besser für eine Markenschnur etwas mehr ausgeben als Billigleinen nutzlos herumliegen zu haben.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Hallo Metare, messen ist gut, aber mit der richtigen Methode.  Versuche es mit der Methode, von Ludwig Reim, die sollte fürs Erste ausreichend sein. http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/03/18/3-aftmaklasse/



Servus Nobby,
die von dir beschriebene Methode stammt von Theodor Matschewsky in Anlehnung an die Speedmessungen von Ludwig Reim. Welcher mit aufwendiger Technik die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit (mittels Lichtschranken) gemessen hat. Mit der Methode von Reim kann nur der messen, welcher im Besitz dieser aufwendigen Anlage ist, mit der von Theo kann jeder messen.

Mittagsgruß,
René


----------



## Flyfisher1 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Hallo Rene, es ist richtig, dass Theo die Messmethode von Ludwig übernommen hat. Richtig ist auch, dass Ludwigs Messanordnung aus zwei Teilen besteht. 1. aus der 15 Grad Methode, mit der sich die Schnurklasse bestimmen lässt und 2. der Speedmessung mittels Lichtschranke, mit der sich die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit der Rute bestimmen lässt. Theo berechnet heute genau wie Siggi Schindel, das Rückstellvermögen mit einem Programm, aus gewonnen Rutendaten. Dies wäre für einen Laien aber auch noch ziemlich viel Aufwand, um mal eben das Wurfgewicht der Rute zu berechnen, so wie in meinem Blog beschrieben ist es für die einfache AFTMA - Berechnung allemal ausreichend und doch völlig unkompliziert.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Servus Nobby,
genau so (Theos "Zweipunktmethode") mache ich das und habe auf meiner Seite ein wenig zusammengetragen bzw. niedergeschrieben.
Hier gelangst du zur Übersicht
http://www.flyrods.de/15powermessung/index.php

Mir war es wichtig selbst zu messen, anstatt mich auf die Angaben der Rutendesigner zu verlassen.
Da ich seit geraumer Zeit auch selbst baue, ist dies eine willkommene Ergänzung.

Ja und auch Siggi's Flyran kenne ich und werde mich demnächst näher damit beschäftigen.

Grüße


----------



## Daniel1983 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

... kauf eine 7er WF bisschen kürzere Keule und du wirst 100% nichts falsch machen!

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Moin,


ich frage mich immer: wenn ich nicht _spüre_, welche Schnurklasse meine Rute wirft, hilft mir dann Messen wirklich weiter? |kopfkrat

@Metare: Es wäre zielführend, wenn du mal schreiben würdest, wo und auf welche Fische du fischen willst. Eine Siebener Rute ist ja nicht das typische Allroundgerät für Forellen und Äschen. So kann ich dir auch nur sagen, kauf dir eine siebener WF. Mit mehr Hintergrundinfos wäre ich gerne auch konkreter geworden.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich frage mich immer: wenn ich nicht _spüre_, welche Schnurklasse meine Rute wirft, hilft mir dann Messen wirklich weiter? |kopfkrat



Moin Achim,

NÖ,
aber mit dem Vermessen kann man anderen (welche evtl. vor dem Kauf einer neuen Rute stehen) die Auswahl erleichtern 
Zudem ist nicht jeder in der Lage aus einem reichhaltigen Fundus an Schnüren zu schöpfen, wie z.B. du als Händler, um letztendlich die Richtige zu finden.
Man kann, einen freundlichen Händler vorausgesetzt, sicher einiges probieren...
aber in Zeiten des "ich bestell mal schnell im Netz, weil dort die so hochgelobte Schnur XY 5 Euro preiswerter ist" fliegt man halt schnell mal auf die Nase.

Wenn man sich dann noch die Schnüre durch nachwiegen und nachmessen genauer betrachtet, kommt man als Einsteiger doch gehörig durcheinander 

Grüße
René


----------



## Flyfisher1 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

@ Daniel, hast du die gleiche Rute wie Basti, denn nur dann wäre die Empfehlung, ... kauf eine 7er WF bisschen kürzere Keule und du wirst 100% nichts falsch machen! überhaupt aussagekräftig.
@ Kuddel, [ ich frage mich immer: wenn ich nicht _spüre_, welche Schnurklasse meine Rute wirft, hilft mir dann Messen wirklich weiter? |kopfkrat ] In dem Fall, also wenn du die Schnur nicht spürst, wird etwas falsch gemacht beim Werfen. Meist sehe ich Dies bei Anfängern. Es fehlt an der Zugunterstützung und die Hand wird beim Rückwurf nicht mitgeführt. Dadurch entsteht beim Vorwurf ein Schnursack zwischen Hand und Leitring, der die Spannung aus der Rute nimmt. Wenn ein Anfänger seine Rute also nachmisst, ob die Rutenbezeichnung den " Tatsachen " entspricht, hat er zumindest die Gewissheit dass es nicht an der Rute liegt. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie oft die AFTMA - Angaben, selbst renomoierter Rutenhersteller, daneben liegen.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Hi Nobby,

natürlich macht man etwas falsch, wenn man die Schnur nicht spürt! 

Ein Gefühl für das Zusammenspiel von Rute und Schnur zu bekommen, ist die Grundvorraussetzung für einen guten Wurf. Deshalb meine ironisch gemeinte Frage. Wer messen muß, ob seine Schnur zur Rute passt, hat offensichtlich gravierende werferische Defizite. Natürlich hilft es in diesem Fall schon ein bißchen, durch irgendwelche Hilfsmittel und Tipps von außen, die passende Schnur herauszufinden. Aber die werferischen Probleme werden dadurch nicht an der Wurzel gepackt.

Und mit der Zugunterstützung der Wurfhand hat das definitiv nichts zu tun. Ein Gefühl für das Zusammenspiel von Rute und Schnur vermittle ich jedem Einsteiger, ohne dass er jemals etwas von einem Doppelzug gehört hat.

Dass die Ruten immer so falsch klassifiziert sind, würde ich nicht unterschreiben, manchmal sind sie nur für einen anderen spezielleren Einsatzbereich vorgesehen - zum Beispiel für Distanzwürfe statt Präsentation auf mittlere Distanz, Bonefish statt Meerforellenfischen, Permit statt Hecht etc..

Und die Schnüre sind auch alle verschieden schwer. Auch gleich schwere Schnüre mit verschieden langen Keulen fühlen sich nicht gleich schwer an...


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## fischling (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Ein Gefühl für das Zusammenspiel von Rute  und Schnur zu bekommen, ist die Grundvorraussetzung für einen guten  Wurf. Deshalb meine ironisch gemeinte Frage. *Wer messen muß, ob seine Schnur zur Rute passt, hat offensichtlich gravierende werferische Defizite. *Natürlich  hilft es in diesem Fall schon ein bißchen, durch irgendwelche  Hilfsmittel und Tipps von außen, die passende Schnur herauszufinden.  Aber die werferischen Probleme werden dadurch nicht an der Wurzel  gepackt.



Hallo Achim,

....... Wer messen muß, ob seine Schnur zur Rute passt, hat offensichtlich gravierende werferische Defizite ......

und deshalb sollen "Einsteiger", also noch nicht Profis, ruhig mal mit  einer nicht gut passenden Kombination werfen oder sich erstmal genügend  verschiedene Schnüre kaufen um später, wenn sie mal Werfen gelernt  haben, feststellen zu können, welche davon sie für diese Rute nicht  gebrauchen können?

Das ist doch wohl kein ernsthaft gemeinter Ratschlag. Es gibt doch, wie  oben schon angeführt, einfach durchzuführende Messungen (an anderen  Stellen auch nachzulesen), die eine gute Abschätzung über das zur Rute  passende Schnurgewicht zulassen.

Die einfachste Methode ist die Messeng der 3,75° Auslenkung:

Den Griff der zusammen gesteckten Rute flach so auf einen Tisch legen, dass er mit der Kante abschließt, mit einem Kissen und Gewicht darauf beschweren, damit die Rute während der Messung fixiert bleibt.

Den Abstand von der Tischkante bis zum Spitzenring (Klingenlänge) abmessen und diesen Wert durch 15 teilen. Das Ergebnis ist das Maß für eine Auslenkung um 3,75°.

Mit einem Zollstock den Abstand des Spitzenringes der unbelasteten Rute zum Boden bestimmen.

Am Spitzenring mit einer aufgebogenen Büroklammer ein Tütchen anhängen in das Beschwerung (Sand, Steinchen, Geld oder anderes) gefüllt werden kann.

Das an dem Spitzenring angehängte Gewicht jetzt so weit erhöhen bis die errechnete Auslenkung (Klingenlänge/15) gegenüber dem Anfangsabstand erreicht wird.

Das Gewicht des Tütchens samt Klammer bestimmen und man hat ein gut mit dieser Rute harmonisierendes (zu empfehlendes) Schnurgewicht.

Versierte Fliegenwerfer machen das auch mit Fliegenruten, mit denen sie gut zurecht kommen, bei denen das Schnurgewicht subjektiv gut stimmt und überprüfen damit, ob sie dazu neigen, eher etwas mehr oder weniger Wurfgewicht zu bevorzugen.

Gute fachkundige Händler sollten die Keulengewichte der von ihnen empfohlenen Fliegenleinen kennen oder aber bestimmen können.

TL
FISCHLING


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Hi Fischling,


was legst du mirt da eigentlich in den Mund, bzw. die Tastatur?

Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass jemand erst die falsche Schnur fischen soll??? #d

Ich empfehle ausdrücklich jedem, der sich eine Rute kaufen will, davor damit zu werfen, gerne auch mit verschiedenen Schnüren.. Ich denke, das ist schlauer, als eine Rute zu kaufen und im Nachinein, wenn das Geld schon weg ist, zu Hause zu messen, ob die Rute auch passt. 

Messungen kommen auch schnell an ihre Grenzen Sie sagen in einem gewissen Umfang etwas über ein angeblich optimales Schnurgewicht aus. Weitere Umstände bleiben aber unberücksichtigt: zum Beispiel, ob man auf kurze oder weite Distanz präsentieren will oder wie das optimale Schnurtaper für die anvisierte Fischerei aussehen soll (Longbelly oder Kurzkeule, Front-und Reartaper, Rollwurfeigenschaften etc.)

Messen und Wiegen kann Ausprobieren und sich ein eigenes Urteil bilden einfach nicht ersetzen. Und das Gewicht ist nur eines von vielen Kriterien bei der Schnurwahl.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## fischling (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*



Metare schrieb:


> ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer neuen WF Floatingschnur für meine Ron thompson Steelhead 2 #6/7 260cm.
> 
> .....  und da auf meiner Rute eine Schnurempfehlung von 6/7 steht, konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden ob eine 6er oder 7er besser wäre. *Leider hab ich nicht die Möglichkeit Schüre zu testen*.
> Aufgrund dieser Tatsache hab ich mich an google geschmissen und gesehen das man das ausrechnen kann.
> ...



Moin Achim,

an das vorstehend Zitierte habe ich gedacht als ich Deine von mir als Zitat eingefügte Feststellung las. Gegen Deine Meinung habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden, aber die Rute ist schon da, es fehlt die passende Schnur.



> Ich empfehle ausdrücklich jedem, der sich eine Rute kaufen will, davor  damit zu werfen, gerne auch mit verschiedenen Schnüren.. Ich denke, das  ist schlauer, als eine Rute zu kaufen und im Nachinein, wenn das Geld  schon weg ist, zu Hause zu messen, ob die Rute auch passt.


Auch den nachstehenden Zitaten will ich überhaupt nicht widersprechen.



> Messen und Wiegen kann Ausprobieren und sich ein eigenes Urteil bilden  einfach nicht ersetzen. Und das Gewicht ist nur eines von vielen  Kriterien bei der Schnurwahl.





> Messungen kommen auch schnell an ihre Grenzen Sie sagen in einem  gewissen Umfang etwas über ein angeblich optimales Schnurgewicht aus.  Weitere Umstände bleiben aber unberücksichtigt: zum Beispiel, ob man auf  kurze oder weite Distanz präsentieren will oder wie das optimale  Schnurtaper für die anvisierte Fischerei aussehen soll (Longbelly oder  Kurzkeule, Front-und Reartaper, Rollwurfeigenschaften etc.)


Erfahrene Fliegenfischer beziehen das alles in ihre Überlegungen bei der Schnurwahl mit ein, besonders wenn sie nur eine Schnur kaufen wollen oder können, da sind solche fachkundigen Beratungen vom Händler durchaus angebracht und willkommen.

Wenn man nun aber schon einen Stock hat und nicht weiß, ob überhaupt ungefähr stimmt was an Schnurklassenempfehlung drauf steht, ist es meiner Meinung nach schon eine Hilfe, heraus zu finden, für welches Schnurgewicht diese Rute ausgelegt wurde. Und wenn man dann noch einen Händler findet, der weiß, was er verkauft und sich vom Kunden erzählen läßt, was dieser gemessen hat und für welche Anwendungsbereiche eine Leine gesucht wird, dann kann es schon passen.

Bleib mir gewogen!
TL
FISCHLING


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: "Rutenklasse" ausgerechnet und immer noch nicht weiter gekommen :-(*

Hallo Fischling,



fischling schrieb:


> Bleib mir gewogen!
> TL
> FISCHLING


 

Heey! |smlove2:


Achim


----------

